# FELT AR1....PICS Included!!!!! PICS!!!!!!!



## mile2424

*FELT SLIPSTREAM AR1....PICS Included!!!!! PICS!!!!!!!*

Who said they weren't making a FELT AR1 this year....well, your right for this year, but this is an AR1 from 2008.......

Teaser Pic to start.......


----------



## mile2424

Ok, sorry it took so long for the rest of the pics. I cleaned up the frame a little bit. Some background on this bike, it is a size 56cm frame and it was raced by Will Frischkorn in last year's Tour de France where he took 2nd place in Stage 3. It is 1 of 8 prototypes made for the Slipstream Garmin Chipotle Team in 2008, also made with a little extra material for some added stiffness (similar to the F1 Sprint) compared to the production version AR's this year. I don't have the exact weight yet, but it still feels super light using Felt's new UHC Nano Modular Carbon Fiber. I can't wait to build it up this weekend and will have more pics once the build is finished. Hopefully the rain will stop so I can take some pics outside in the natural light and take it for a spin as well.


----------



## quickfeet18

what kind of parts are you building it up with?


----------



## pfeiff

Nice!

Leave some feedback after you've taken it for a spin.


----------



## mile2424

It did indeed come with the Dura Ace 7800 group, but I took it all off to clean the frame and I am thinking of putting my Campy Record group on there. I might have to tape over the Shimano logo  Don't have a current frame and fork weight, but I believe the rumor from Felt was that these were built with added material for stiffness and probably weigh around 1600 grams. I will weigh it soon and figure it out exaclty.

Now I just need to save up for some Zipp's!

Some more pics from outside in the natural light....


----------



## UpStroke

WOOT !!


----------



## Kaidenjohn

I wish I could get my hands on one of these in a 58! 

Even though I am extremely jealous, I have to say that is one of the Nicest Frames I have Ever Seen!


----------



## amanzoli

*I have a 58 CM*

Are you still interested in this bike. I have a 58 CM Felt AR1 Slipstream Team Issue with Ultegra 10 Speed Group and Mavic Ksyrium Equipe Wheel set. The Ultegra 6600 Group (Shifters, Derailleurs, Brakes, Bottom Bracket, Cassette, and Chain) have less than 500 miles on them. Shimano R700 Compact Crankset (172.5 - 50/34) with less than 250 miles Specialized 90mm Stem along with Truactiv 42cm wing aluminum bars. The Ksyrium Equipe Wheelset also has less than 500 miles and comes with Continental GP 4000s tires (less than 500 miles). The bike has a couple of cosmetic chips from use at Slipstream but is in great shape. The biggest one is a couple of chips to the Felt sticker. The carbon is not scratched just the sticker. 

Let me Know if you are interested. I am asking $2000 for it. It rides great, very tight.

I can send you some photos.


----------



## Karbon Kev

The Chipotle colours were lovely. Better than current AR1 imo ..... although I wouldn't say no to one of those.


----------



## easyridernyc

sounds like a nice bike




amanzoli said:


> Are you still interested in this bike. I have a 58 CM Felt AR1 Slipstream Team Issue with Ultegra 10 Speed Group and Mavic Ksyrium Equipe Wheel set. The Ultegra 6600 Group (Shifters, Derailleurs, Brakes, Bottom Bracket, Cassette, and Chain) have less than 500 miles on them. Shimano R700 Compact Crankset (172.5 - 50/34) with less than 250 miles Specialized 90mm Stem along with Truactiv 42cm wing aluminum bars. The Ksyrium Equipe Wheelset also has less than 500 miles and comes with Continental GP 4000s tires (less than 500 miles). The bike has a couple of cosmetic chips from use at Slipstream but is in great shape. The biggest one is a couple of chips to the Felt sticker. The carbon is not scratched just the sticker.
> 
> Let me Know if you are interested. I am asking $2000 for it. It rides great, very tight.
> 
> I can send you some photos.


----------

